# -2, -3

## :)

.  , :
1..  11.02,  03.03,
2...     12.04  30.06, -     :
-     - ..  01.01  31.03 ,     , ,  01.01    ,          ...

 ?

----------


## Svetishe

12.04      1.04?

----------


## :)

> 12.04      1.04?


     -    (  )?
,  -2  -3 ?

----------


## Svetishe

115       -...    ,   "   "      .

----------


## :)

( ),      -  :
      ,     01.08.11   ( 08.08.11 )... :Redface:

----------

1.  -       03.03      ? 
2.        2 :          (     ),      ,      ,     .            .. 
**         ?...           .      .

----------


## :)

> 1.  -       03.03      ? 
> 2.        2 :          (     ),      ,      ,     .            .. 
> **         ?...           .      .


1.   03.03.     11.02-31.03, ?

2.    3  . 1,2  , .          -    3    .     3 ,         -;

----------



----------


## :)

C  :           .  ?           -     ?

----------

